# Different Take on a Fatty



## wh42 (Oct 13, 2018)

So this is my first fatty and I know fatties are typically sausage, but I didn't have sausage on hand and got the brilliant idea to make one the way I used to make meatloaf at a restaurant I used to work for with venison, beef, and pork. Seeing as I have a long drive tomorrow to pick my daughters up from their mother I think this will be a great meal to throw together, toss in the smoker and heat up for the girls when we get home(their mom lives 7 1/2 hours away and I drive 5 to meet her) The joy of being a single father with custody of 2 beautiful girls, but I wouldn't trade it for the world and the woman I'm with helps out more than I could ever ask her too, one of these days I'm going to have to get her a ring hah. Anyway, on to the show!

Pork and venison were hand chopped into a ground consistency. Filling is sauteed onion, garlic, provolone cheese, macaroni, homemade meat sauce with smoked Italian sausage in it. Binding for the ground beef, pork, and venison will be your typical egg, milk, and a small bit of bread crumbs, with some salt, pepper, garlic, and a bit of bbq sauce I've made for years.

*Process w/ Pics:*
First I started by chopping the meat finely into a ground consistency(No grinder at home yet so by hand it is)











Then, mix the Beef, Pork, Venison, salt, pepper, garlic, eggs, milk, bread crumbs, and bbq sauce together well(A stand mixer with a dough hook does this really well) Place in ziploc bag, and roll evenly with rolling pin





Add filling into first half leaving room on the sides and the end





Roll tightly, wrap tightly in plastic wrap using the ends to make a solid fatty






And in the morning, it will go in the smoker at 275 until IT reaches 165. Will have updates once it goes in and when it finishes. Stay tuned!

-Ben


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 13, 2018)

Ben,

Looks good. Can't wait to see the results


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 13, 2018)

Nothing wrong with those ingredients...JJ


----------



## wh42 (Oct 13, 2018)

Can't wait to taste it myself bmudd, thanks!

Thanks JJ, If it wasnt almost 1am here I would be throwing it in the smoker right now to eat hah.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks really good from here. Hand chopped - WOW you did a nice job.

Chris


----------



## wh42 (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks Chris! Only takes a couple minutes with a nice heavy cleaver like that honestly. It's kind of like what they do in traditional asian fare where instead of using a grinder they chop it, it's not quite as fine as a true ground meat, but it adds a bit more texture as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2018)

That looks like it's going to be a good one!
You are the first person I have seen who didn't try to overstuff a fattie.
By the way I try to overstuff mine every time, you would think I would know better by now!
Al


----------



## wh42 (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks Al! Believe me, I thought for sure it was going to be overstuffed when I was throwing it together.


----------



## wh42 (Oct 14, 2018)

Finally home, and here are the end results!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks like a fine plate of vittles right there don't ta know.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## wh42 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks Chris! I was pleased with the result that's for sure!


----------

